# Record's are made to be broken !!



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

On the 10th of August 2013 we attended the 30-130 event held at RAF Marham and organised by the MLR. John Hanton Piloting ***8220;Mad Medusa***8221; achieved some amazing times and has now rasied the bar for Nissan R35 GT-R***8217;s !!!

Majority of the Records have been held by Large Amercian Tuning firm AMS Performance and fair play to them pushing the boundaries***8230;.. But Records are set to be broken and even though SVM are a tiny company by comparirson we like competition and love a good fight so to speak !:chuckle: No offence Eric LOL

Back in March 2012 SVM***8217;s Hulk set a New Record of 218.01mph (in the Wet) and a few days later AMS went out and set a higher speed although it was in the dry :chuckle:

In this game it is about moving with the times and as new records get set you try your hardest to beat them ! at RAF Marham we had the oppurtunity to stretch the legs of Mad Medusa, Yes this GT-R***8217;s main forte is the 1/4mile but after achieving 211mph at TOTB 3 weeks earlier at Elvington (over 25 Runs on the day testing and to make further improvements where required) it was a good oppurtunity to test the latest improvements.


On the runs that we have obtained the data from the GT-R was running 18***8221; wheels and Road Legal M&H Drag Master Radial Tyres and was not allowed to do a burnout out or a full on aggressive launch due to conditions laid out by the organisers of the event. 
Mad Medusa is a 3.8L Capcity VR38 R35 GT-R it is running a bespoke SVM Set-up and although NOS is installed it was not dialled in yet we just wanted to see what the car was capable of on it***8217;s own back ! (Ryan. G car Validated this)


AMS have 2 main R35 GT-R***8217;s which are there Top Guns and regularly are in the press, but in two different Genres and in 2 Different Conutries, the Drag GT-R which is in USA and there Top Speed GT-R which is in Russia. AMS State that the Top Speed car runs 1700BHP, Mad Medusa is Crica 1400bhp ***8230; The Results Speak for themselves !........


*SVM Mad Medusa 1400bhp* 

0-100 kph 3.04 secs 

0-200 kph 6.03 secs 

0-300 kph 11.56 secs 

Standing 1 Mile	380.84 km/h (236.64mph) 

Time for Standing mile	22.42 secs 


*AMS Alpha 12 + 1700bhp	* 

0-100 kph 2.99 secs 

0-200 kph 6.50 secs 

0-300 kph 12.37 secs 

Standing 1 Mile	382.16 km/h (237.46mph) 

Time for Standing mile	22.54 secs 


*AMS = World***8217;s Fastest Standing 1 mile @ 237.46mph

SVM = World***8217;s Quickest Standing 1 Mile @ 22.42 secs
*

*What is all the effort for ???????..............*


First and foremost we are all passionate about the R35 GT-R like you would not know !!! We want to push the boundaries of what we do and this in return allows us to gather vital information to then be applied to other builds that we do and chose the right products for the right results.

Our Testing is your Benefit ! When we achieve results like pulling 0.5g in acceleration force at 160mph it is trulling amazing ! 


*Examples of Acceleration Forces
*


Average Performance Car 0-100kph	6.4secs	0.4g

Mad Medusa @ 290kph 0.4g

We have compiled the data against AMS as they are at the TOP of there game :bowdown1::bowdown1:

*Mad Medusa Results*






Kind Regards

Team SVM


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Congratulations guys, very impressive results considering the resources the Americans are throwing at their cars :clap:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Mother of god!:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, why the slow 0-100kph times?

I thought John had confirmed low 2s for 0-62?

Also, re their 1700bhp, remember it is dynojet whp. I wouldn't pay much attention to it. I would pay attention to their terminal in the quarter which is a much better indicator of power.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done guys 

Nice to have a UK company at the top


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well done guys
> 
> Nice to have a UK company at the top


+1

Great numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, why the slow 0-100kph times?
> 
> I thought John had confirmed low 2s for 0-62?
> 
> Also, re their 1700bhp, remember it is dynojet whp. I wouldn't pay much attention to it. I would pay attention to their terminal in the quarter which is a much better indicator of power.


have you not read the thread!! :squintdan

*No launch* on that run with 18" tyres (this was due to rules )
Do you really think Medusa is that slow?
Indeed Johns car has done and will do better 60 times,(Low 2's) *more to the point this is a quick car, still beating the AMS car to 1 mile!*

The point about 1700bhp is the point we are making 1400R V 1700bhp!!!! ???

The Quarter mile car is a different car! and spec The drag car that will not do 240mph on his tyres wheels, the same reason John can not, as it is tooo fuc..ing dangerous
as ever Thanks for your support 
Im sure the forum isnt the same without your constant put downs 
We love you really  but I think a little change req.
kk

Opps i supposed to ignore silly coments, maybe next time lol


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Massive Big Up to the SVM crew :bowdown1: keep pushing the boundaries fellas as it makes for great reading opcorn:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> have you not read the thread!! :squintdan
> 
> *No launch* on that run with 18" tyres (this was due to rules )
> Do you really think Medusa is that slow?
> ...


Kev, it wasn't a silly comment, I thought everyone had put that all in the past? 

Sorry, I must have glanced past the bit that said no launch. I was trying to point out that John's car IS very fast, even faster than you stated. You seem to have read it as an attack, when it's completely the opposite.

The point about the power was to say it's probably best if we all ignore US power claims, as we all know that dynojet numbers are meaningless.

It wasn't an antagonistic post, it was a well done post. You should all be seriously proud, nigh on 240mph is an astounding achievement, as was the 30-130 time.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Im sure the forum isnt the same without your constant put downs


I didn't read any put downs in there Kev, just simple questions.

Anyway, you missed 1 record off the list which is the size of John's...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

I think it's time to post this now LOL Now that Kev is out of the Office for a few Minutes :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:






More data and videos will be coming shortly......

Regards

Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> I didn't read any put downs in there Kev, just simple questions.
> 
> Anyway, you missed 1 record off the list which is the size of John's...


Must be me ..Seem's same old ..I have taken a pill now Lol

We forgot the size of his ball's worlds biggest 4 sure 
don't know if we can get Race logic to certificate :squintdan

kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done ;-)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats to John and SVM! Keep representing UK in the global GTR arms race! :smokin:


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats to you... wow..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guy's appreciate it 
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, why the slow 0-100kph times?
> 
> I thought John had confirmed low 2s for 0-62?
> 
> Also, re their 1700bhp, remember it is dynojet whp. I wouldn't pay much attention to it. I would pay attention to their terminal in the quarter which is a much better indicator of power.


Easy answer as the venue has the first .75 kilometre uphill about 15 feet:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Must be me ..Seem's same old ..I have taken a pill now Lol
> 
> We forgot the size of his ball's worlds biggest 4 sure
> don't know if we can get Race logic to certificate :squintdan
> ...


Ask the accountant:chuckle:

You also missed the world uphill drag record :wavey:

Flew to the States today and that Jet was ****ing slow

See you when I'm back for the other upgrades:runaway:


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

wow!! well done SVM and JH. :bowdown1:
keep the records coming.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously impressive times John/SVM, must be really happy with that!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Well done guys!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I have listed the all time best times below from cars 60-130mph they seem to like this yard stick in the US 

60 -130 mph (96.5-209.2 kph):
2.67 - AMS Alpha-Omega, C16 (strip)
3.29 SVM 1400R Medusa (Air field) Concrete/tarmac) (top speed 239.1mph)
3.31 - AMS Alpha 12, C16 (strip)
3.33 - Divexxtreme / Switzer R1K-X, Q16 (strip)
3.36 - Topspeed Motorsports / Alpha 12, Cobb AP, C16 (street)
3.46 - Heacuva / AMS Alpha 12, MS109 (street)
3.58 - timsanders / AMS Alpha 12 (strip)
3.70 - Topspeed Motorsports / ETS kit, C16 (street)
3.83 - mikewads / AMS Alpha 10, E85 (street)
3.85 - Switzer R1K, Q16 (street)
4.10 - Exelixis Motorsport, C16 (street)
4.34 - Divexxtreme / Switzer Ultimate Street Edition, 93 octane (street)
4.39 - VEGASGTR / (street)
4.45 - Bob / AAM GT900R, E85 (street)
4.55 - gripforce-gtr (street)
4.70 - Kisco / Switzer E900 (street)
4.82 - Ben Linney GTC / Spec 800, E85 (street)
5.48 - Audioenvy / SIR Stage 1 turbo, bolt-ons, E85 (street)
5.85 - Mike at AWD Motorsports / full bolt-ons, *stock turbos*, E85 (strip)
5.92 - IMFASTER / AMS Alpha 9, built-motor, 93 octane (street)
5.99 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P700, 100 octane (street)
6.00 - Switzer P800, 93 octane (street)
6.22 - Goonthree / GTC intake, mid-pipe, DP, cat-back, E85 tune (street)
6.45 - mr2slo4u/ Cobb intakes, 2012 inlets, SIR pumps, mid-pipe, DP, cat-back, E85 tune (street)
6.56 - Pizzamangtr/catless DPs & MP, exhaust, intakes, injectors, inlet pipes, pumps, Visconti tune/E85 (street)
6.57 - Easy2speed /TopSpeed Tune, HKS Midpipe, AMS Downpipes, E85 (street)
6.60 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P700, 93 octane (street)
6.61 - Dana @ Virtual Works / bolt-ons, stock turbos, E85 (street)
7.05 - Divexxtreme / Switzer P600, cat-back, drop-in filters, 100 octane (street)
7.16 - JimmyP / E85, stock turbos, intake, exhaust, injectors, GTC tune (strip)
7.22 - Easy2Speed /TopSpeed Tune, HKS Midpipe, AMS Downpipes, 93 octane (street)
7.23 - Tom C / AAM DPs, MP, T1R cat-back, AAM 2.75" Intakes, inlets, 1000cc Injectors, AAM tune 93 octane (street)
7.27 - FikseGTS / 2013 with midpipe and tune / 93 octane (street)
7.74 - HoustonT / Boost Logic BL640 (downpipes, y-pipe, BC, hard IC pipes, tune) 93 octane (strip)
9.4x - FikseGTS / stock 2012 / 93 octane (street)
9.99 - Divexxtreme / stock 2010 / 93 octane (street)

Unfortunately we only have to hand data from the "passenger carrying run"

with the extra 80k man in LOl
*John ran 60-130mph in 3.29sec on the Radial tyres*

Cold Drag x plys are no good on unprepared surfaces and Times with those fitted were actally slower, Is it fair to put as "Drag stip" or "Street" Neither realyy applies
@ the end of the day, Johns car ran the second fastest 60-130mph time of all time :chuckle:

Could some one help us post on GTR Life pls
I will supply the writen Proof from Race logic, seems as the yanks took my post off 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Amar has now had our other times/Records varified will post up 2moz*

John has left us the car to tinker with, we are shocked all the good times were realised on last years old tyre's Lol

Most guy's, came to the conclusion big Drag tyre's need warming and a prepared surface

We can not wait until our next Visit to Santa Pod , I'm sure the times will tumble
This R35 has come alive 
Still cant get my head around 60mph-130mph in 3.2 and then pulling over 239mph Ridiculous !!
bravery from John Hanton , He deserves to be Knighted Lol

Sir John  Is She on the Forum? Lol


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

So what you're saying is AMS horsepower is 70% genuine and 30% fairy tale?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jameswrx said:


> So what you're saying is AMS horsepower is 70% genuine and 30% fairy tale?


*No* I am saying a 1400R is a very R35 fast :chuckle::chuckle:

How it can catch a 1700bhp AMS Powerd Alpha +?? is subjective to all sought of info, and TBH we don't know what that is! It is for them to know. One thing for sure these guy's come back !and come back harder  All I have done is compare with the very best cars out there, IF their car is 2000bhp,dosn't matter as long as we can catch him Lol

Hulk up next for sure :flame:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *No* I am saying a 1400R is a very R35 fast :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> How it can catch a 1700bhp AMS Powerd Alpha +?? is subjective to all sought of info, and TBH we don't know what that is! It is for them to know. One thing for sure these guy's come back !and come back harder  All I have done is compare with the very best cars out there, IF their car is 2000bhp,dosn't matter as long as we can catch him Lol
> 
> Hulk up next for sure :flame:


Good stuff Kev.Now all you have to do is a sub 8 sec quarter then your complete..


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Here are some acceleration stats for the 2005 Renault R25: 

0 to 100 km/h: 1.9 seconds 
0 to 200 km/h: 3.9 seconds 
0 to 300 km/h: 8.4 seconds 

F1 is still faster and can corner too! :clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

martin320 said:


> Good stuff Kev.Now all you have to do is a sub 8 sec quarter then your complete..


We have been given the green light by John to improve, He really has the Bug
and Passion
New 15"x12" full on rear Drag wheels and tyre's, Larger turbos and suspension tweaks A 7sec R35 is what we want over the last month's Johns car has dramatically improved from last year 8.9 car all data is leading towards a low 8 second car 4 sure
We Never say never,,Place your Bet's Lol

One car to be the master of all is a Tough ask I keep asking John to specialize
but He wants it all  

We have a New car in the Workshop we are aiming at 250+mph (not Gundam)
so John will have his work cut out, The game is moving on a Wave!
lets ride :>)

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> Here are some acceleration stats for the 2005 Renault R25:
> 
> 0 to 100 km/h: 1.9 seconds
> 0 to 200 km/h: 3.9 seconds
> ...


Ok You win :clap:
I only tune R35's 
Funny that Lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Kev, realistically, what do you think the maximum speed achievable is for the R35, before it becomes unstable? Curious really as to how far all of this will go.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Ok You win :clap:
> I only tune R35's
> Funny that Lol


How much do you spend on one of your 239mph beasts? £200k? Would you not rather have an F1 car? I know I would!

But well done to you guys for being at the top of the record books, impressive workmanship and a lot of respect.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JH's car 200k? F1 car 200K?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> How much do you spend on one of your 239mph beasts? £200k? Would you not rather have an F1 car? I know I would!
> 
> But well done to you guys for being at the top of the record books, impressive workmanship and a lot of respect.


Are you actually for real?

F1 cars cost in excess of 6 MILLION UK POUNDS.

No way can they be compared to a GTR.

What these guys have done with the GTR is amazing, I salute them.

I think you need to lie down and step away from the PC mate, lol.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Trev said:


> Are you actually for real?
> 
> F1 cars cost in excess of 6 MILLION UK POUNDS.
> 
> ...




If you read, I have also congratulated them not only this thread but also on their other threads too

Not all F1 cars cost in excess of 6 million, F1-Sales.com - For Sale : Formula One, F3000 & Racing Cars


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Kev, realistically, what do you think the maximum speed achievable is for the R35, before it becomes unstable? Curious really as to how far all of this will go.


We have reached the limit now , at 230+ stuff is flying off the bugger LOl

We are into the unknown, Tests with Gundam,were more stable as we chose
to keep the S2 rear wing on and a stiffer side wall tyre!

Keep it High and the car goes faster  and Geo set for high speed 

However under,trays and some body work, including bonnets and wipers all lift
We learn a little every time,I think 250mph is Tops for us , we havn't the funding to go above

From Our testing Anything much over 210mph gives issues 
Who in their right mind want's to go faster ?
kk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> If you read, I have also congratulated them not only this thread but also on their other threads too
> 
> Not all F1 cars cost in excess of 6 million, F1-Sales.com - For Sale : Formula One, F3000 & Racing Cars


It wasn't a pop, that's why the lol bit on the end 

I know all F1 cars don't cost £6,000,000 btw ;-)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What kind of tyres are you guys using on these top speed runs?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> What kind of tyres are you guys using on these top speed runs?


F1 one's 















only kidding,We now have help from a tyre manufacturer a little development going on

However we did use 888's for some time :chairshot


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, I think you should give up on top speed.

If I were you, I'd be tempted to break 240 in current trim on an airfield somewhere and then call it a day, only for reasons of safety.

I think at that level, the extra few mph is more a testiment to the courage of the driver rather than the engineering, and these records are meant to show case the company, not the driver. The risk here is life, not money and the rewards are not espcially significant.

It makes more sense to concentrate on the quarter mile, it seems it's the more recognised performance metric. It's also safer for the driver and the engine, and ultimately it will impress more people when trying to show what you can do as a company.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, I think you should give up on top speed.
> 
> If I were you, I'd be tempted to break 240 in current trim on an airfield somewhere and then call it a day, only for reasons of safety.
> 
> ...



We never give up  especially when we are setting the pace 
*SVM Have the 2 fastest R35's in the world* :chuckle:

We can argue others can't be bothered on "Top speed" I'm sure that will change when they catch on "Fastest GTR" has a nice ring to it .

It's not just about records Products have to be tested beyond there normal call of duty, and this is very important for our customers to know the R&D involved.

I can not see how companies submit conversions,beyond there own development,

We now have parts under scrutiny for power tunes in excess of 1600bhp
each component has to be tested to destruction, Cant think of a better way than push and push.The desire continues to improve.

You have recently said it is harder to do "Top speed" as much more strain on the car, and a particular tuner was wise not to attempt.

I agree it is the hardest disaplin to take on, but one that show's up the robust nature of the build and the quality of parts, In my book every one can forget Dyno numbers,(this make ,that make) daft sprints to 100mph (to many twists he's done this,he has that tyre,that traction system) the real Test is High speed acceleration points, 130-230mph lol

SVM want to push boundaries. In a couple of years we will all remember the pioneer's Lol Safety is paramount, but we need to push to develop the likes of Areo and then introduce extra safety features as required, Take now, we know what is happening to Johns car, this will be adapted and we go again,unless we get there how do we know what to do?
When we are all popping 240mph, *as if its nothing *. we will look back and laugh out load .

Quarter mile has its place, more to develop the drive train  Top speed you can't hide away from 

I can see the argument for all testing,(even miss daisy)

I will go with the our flow,Just like the thought first too 250mph in a standing mile 
I think about time the UK lead and let others play catch up 

ON the point of R&D I would like to add, SVM have now developed and tested very high compression 4.0l VR38 units for maximum drive ability/spool with substantial power gains these Units contain the correct Rod/Crank ratio and will leading the way in IMO 

SVm are not just Record Breakers, we want to push the R35 in all genra's
and spread the enjoyment of ownership across the board.
KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fair enough, I did say that about Andy forrest, and there is no doubt whatsoever, if you want to put an engine to its hardest test then a top speed run is the way to do it. Heat soak, air flow, aero all over the place, no chance for cool down, but more importantly, the loads on the engine increase exponentially with speed, bearings, cams, piston skirts, everything gets its biggest hammering when pushing the limit of top speed without the least respite in between runs.

No question, it's a great testament to the longevity of a conversion.

BUT, other than at these events, who seriously amongst your customers is going to try to do the same thing? There simply aren't the roads or even the tracks for it.

You can test the engines to the same level on a dyno.

I am just worried someone is going to get hurt. When bugatti test the veyron for top speed, 99% of it is done modelling on a computer and perhaps a windtunnel. They spin the tyres to 250mph again and again to make sure they don't explode prior to doing the tests.

They know in advance how it's going to perform at these speeds. I'm just worried that the testing it by doing it approach, while brave, will end up with someone getting seriously hurt.

If you have a blow out at that speed and the car flips, no roll cage, harness and crash helmet is going to prevent injury.

I think you've proved a point. Rest on the record until someone breaks it, then think about taking it back.

This is of course all my own opinion. I know you and eye don't see eye to eye on a lot of things, but regardless of that, I'd hate to see anyone get hurt.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The Veyron was actually limited on it's top speed, not by the engine but by the fact Bugatti thought it was too unstable to test further without extensive rework - according to the documentary that is.

It does seem a little crazy to try and beat your own record for very little gain whilst endangering the life of the driver on unproven tyres at that speed, (lets face it, the tyres aren't rated and you have no idea how they'll react to the loads and temps at those speeds!) food for thought...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> The Veyron was actually limited on it's top speed, not by the engine but by the fact Bugatti thought it was too unstable to test further without extensive rework - according to the documentary that is.
> 
> It does seem a little crazy to try and beat your own record for very little gain whilst endangering the life of the driver on unproven tyres at that speed, (lets face it, the tyres aren't rated and you have no idea how they'll react to the loads and temps at those speeds!) food for thought...


*We have No idea*, But we know a man that does 
We are on it.


Crazy to climb Mount Everest of Trec to the North Pole or stay with Amar for a nights snorring . But Folk do it
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Fair enough, I did say that about Andy forrest, and there is no doubt whatsoever, if you want to put an engine to its hardest test then a top speed run is the way to do it. Heat soak, air flow, aero all over the place, no chance for cool down, but more importantly, the loads on the engine increase exponentially with speed, bearings, cams, piston skirts, everything gets its biggest hammering when pushing the limit of top speed without the least respite in between runs.
> 
> No question, it's a great testament to the longevity of a conversion.
> 
> ...


Hi Real world testing is always best imo...Reference to Bugatti, these guys take 5 miles to reach there top speed ,we took 22 seconds (1 mile) and probably only 10 seconds above OEM durability tests

I see you points, We are going to push under caution ..I will probably push
the bar into the 240 bracket for this year, be rude not to lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hear we Go
Supportive Certification for the Runs 
60-130mph 3.29secs and 239.38mph in 1.077miles (that is 125yrd's over, but faster lol)

We are just converting The mile run showing Medusa ran The standing mile (dead) @236.6mph
Unfortunatly 0.8mph off our Goal 

However we are happy to accept Race logic,s varification. The *WR *22.42 sec standing mile and* WR* 239.138mph top speed  60-130mph 3.29sec (second best)

Something to work on 








Thankks to All the Teanm for having Belief..If you push hard enough *your Goals* in life can be reached.
Well Done to all my Staff *"pat on the back*", (maybe a small beer at the end of the week lol)

A coulple of more data cert's soon, *Then the Vid's*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are just getting clearance
from above 
kk


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, I think you should give up on top speed.
> 
> If I were you, I'd be tempted to break 240 in current trim on an airfield somewhere and then call it a day, only for reasons of safety.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to him Kev! Top speed records are great, drag records are great, all and any records are great especially since you guys are flying the British flag! 

1/4mile is well established but for the big builds 1mile is now becoming the benchmark - Russian events, Texas mile etc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> Don't listen to him Kev! Top speed records are great, drag records are great, all and any records are great especially since you guys are flying the British flag!
> 
> 1/4mile is well established but for the big builds 1mile is now becoming the benchmark - Russian events, Texas mile etc


 I always listen to Adam :chuckle::chuckle:
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, do the 240mph barrier, that would be cool and almost looks like it would be "easy" but after that, wait for someone else to take the crown from you, then take it back.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I always listen to Adam :chuckle::chuckle:
> kk


:chuckle::smokin:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

nice times, will have to test the JUN R1 out see what it does but it certainly wont be 239 ;(


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, do the 240mph barrier, that would be cool and almost looks like it would be "easy" but after that, wait for someone else to take the crown from you, then take it back.


We will go out again soon, it's quite hard to stop when you pass a certain 
point, Round numbers seem to be the obvious targets.
240'250 etc 

Why are you trying to improve your times?

One point I would reiterate , Testing "indoors" isn't anywhere near Real world.
We have done the Dyno's and trust me nothing like Live/Real 240mph's 

We take on board the safety aspect's with full respect,We certainly wouldn't like the barrage of I Told You So Lol
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice times, will have to test the JUN R1 out see what it does but it certainly wont be 239 ;(


From you website You have already Proven 230mph!! ,(was this @ 1.5bar or 2.2bar? so now with the new big turbo kit easy240mph++ for sure :squintdan
Weight or Traction (even gearing) dosnt make a difference on this one,John's car weigh's in at 1860kg and is on stock gearing!

So a good comparison..Did you get you 230mph run validated? as you have Sated "Proven"

Current Spec List
JM-IMPORTS R35 GTR JUN-R1

[email protected] [email protected]

*Proven Data* ***8211;

0-60 ***8211; 2.2 seconds

30-130mph ***8211; 4.94 seconds

60-130mph ***8211; 3.719 seconds

0-130mph ***8211; 5.919 seconds

Top Speed 230 MPH


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice work guys, awesome car.

Jurgen don't take any data from the syvecs logs as true, on the syvecs mine does 30-130 in 5.1 seconds, but on the Vbox it's 6.4 seconds.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Jamie, did you run on normal fuel or something special last saturday?

Ben


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Nice work guys, awesome car.
> 
> Jurgen don't take any data from the syvecs logs as true, on the syvecs mine does 30-130 in 5.1 seconds, but on the Vbox it's 6.4 seconds.


my 3-130 will be in the 4s ;-) all day

that data above is from greddy turbo set up


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> From you website You have already Proven 230mph!! ,(was this @ 1.5bar or 2.2bar? so now with the new big turbo kit easy240mph++ for sure :squintdan
> Weight or Traction (even gearing) dosnt make a difference on this one,John's car weigh's in at 1860kg and is on stock gearing!
> 
> So a good comparison..Did you get you 230mph run validated? as you have Sated "Proven"
> ...


that data is old mate, the 230mph is from GPS in Germany may not be accurate (2011) data.

I have just congratulated you ???

am not aiming to have a war with medusa ??

if we take georges car a JM built car did 208.75 at marham (he came second btw in top speed) my car in the standing KM was over 13mph faster at same point with slipping clutches over Georges car..

so if we worked on that basis, this would be around 221mph at marham ;-) - but like you said its horses for coarses my clutch was slipping so not fair to comapare.

I fee it would do at least 225+ in the same event..

I have said well done ..


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Boooh, I run a fuel flex sensor and had a few litres of pure ethanol mixed with the pump fuel.



Jm-Imports said:


> my 3-130 will be in the 4s ;-) all day
> 
> that data above is from greddy turbo set up


Just pointing out the syvecs data is not correct mate, it's easy to say "my car will this or that" far better to just get out there with proven times.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Boooh, I run a fuel flex sensor and had a few litres of pure ethanol mixed with the pump fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out the syvecs data is not correct mate, it's easy to say "my car will this or that" far better to just get out there with proven times.


i hear you, but 9.3 seconds with slipping clutches is no slouch ;-) .. (in a proper street car).. 

(from that am sure yous can work it out)..

you and kev/svm, ryan all know what it will do.. 

sadly I don't have much time to prove points or get the data.

this is what the car imo is capable of.

8 seconds full street car pass qm

225+ marham event

200+ standing km

30-130 in the 4s.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> this is what the car imo is capable of.
> 
> 8 seconds full street car pass qm
> 
> ...




You just did it again mate :chuckle: maybe it will do them times, but nobody cares what it might do.

Prove all the above and give your posts some facts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

You always do the same my freind "George came second" Yes George came second after taking his spoiler off (against the ruels @ Raf and good on him for 208mph ,another SVM stg 6 turbo'ed car Lol Boo's 800R Ran '207mph with spoiler 


Gundam ran 237mph in the same length ,on SVM stg 6 turbo's compare a R1 run with a 1000R 

You can be as fast as you like with theories till a point you hit a brick wall, 

You state proven and now state it was from some sought of site data lol
You have always slated SVM for Bull shit it about time the cars ran

The R1 may be out of some catalogue but when you actually state "Proven" on your website pls prove your claims on Your car, not from a chaps car in america lol

Yes you have said well done (thankyou) but there is always a R1 could do comment 
and spoil the comment.

I will leave it to do Real live figures, not to Proven made up ones.

I know the limitations of stroked engines and they will not rev as eagerly as a 3.8
Imho 220mph would be pushing it, stroke to bore is wrong! but you can prove me wrong
For sure If you say you car is the BHP it is, then for sure it will compare with Gundam 237mph
on stg 6s and johns on 35s @239mph ,if it dosn't then something isnt quite right.

i wish you the best "Targets are there" lol
kk


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

JamieP said:


> Boooh, I run a fuel flex sensor and had a few litres of pure ethanol mixed with the pump fuel.


Thanks for your reply :thumbsup: , what do you reckon it brings more to normal pump fuel timewise? I know when using E85 you get an easy extra 100 with the same setup, it's a shame that E85 fuel is so rare over here ...

Ben


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Booooh said:


> Thanks for your reply :thumbsup: , what do you reckon it brings more to normal pump fuel timewise? I know when using E85 you get an easy extra 100 with the same setup, it's a shame that E85 fuel is so rare over here ...
> 
> Ben


I don't know mate, I will try it on a dyno at some point, no E85 in the UK either.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Jm-Imports said:


> nice times, will have to test the JUN R1 out see what it does but it certainly wont be 239 ;(


kevan, its a shame you take things badly on the forum it really lets you down.

the above is what I said..

read what I just said above please again...

then look at what you posted afterwards with times etc etc..

it was YOU that's instigated my response not I..

if anything it is you and you alone that slates and questions my car and gives your opinion based on what you think ? you have no data so you don't know what it can do.. I do.

its the fastest street car in EUROPE/UK at the moment.. (a car that is used on the road as a road car) gundam maybe be fastest top speed.

Am not there to chase records but to build reliable cars like the JUN R1 and Georges GTR..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

That the Point i dont think it do your claims are 4 real.

*Your stating on your website the R1 does 0130 in less than 6 secs lol*

that is much faster than any of our cars, so where's the proof mate
Don't just think it and x10


SVM are going to great lengths (to stop false claims) Or I think it should do claims ,Race Logic has validated all Medusa and gundams times) get your validated! and "Respect"
the R1 suggests its can do better ..Get Real and remove your
claims IMO it isnt Right you can employ such tactics in this trade.

Your R1 is a very good car, no issues there, is it as good as the catalouge data 
NO
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Your stating on your website the R1 does 0130 in less than 6 secs lol*
> 
> kk


it does over 154 in almost 8 seconds from 0;-) with slipping cluthes.

btw that 0-130 data was on syvecs data and on the old greddy spec..

so lets say its in the 6s.

give it some respect mate its done over 11,000 miles , went to x2 totb runs back to back drove there and back and did good results..

NO Big power SVM car has done this ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I had a car with slipping clutches old cossy went faster  I think Lol R1 can do 0-130 in 5.9 "Get Real"
now you need to go to the funny farm IMO

I think proof is key  Get him out there, we have a couple of new boys /toys on the block

The r1 will be out numbered lol

I still think you should remove the false claims,(if you confusing people from your web site) verify the good ones and publicise them
Syvecs is only a guide Jurgan, Im sure Ryan will agree JH went even faster 
SVM take the validated times, *all i ask we sing off the same hymn sheet.
*everyone else is doing!
anyway i have to go., 
kk


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow!! This is so intresting to read lol. Anyway wish I had a big power Gtr that will do 240mph and 1/4 mile in 8. I'm trying so hard to win the lottery lol.


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I had a car with slipping clutches old cossy went faster  I think Lol
> 
> I think proof is key  Get him out there, we have a couple of new boys /toys on the block
> 
> ...


So how come its a customers car breaking the records and not you're own demo car?
And is John paying for all you're R&D you're doing n his car


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Adam has a valid point on safety, is it worth taking the risk? More so as tyres are still in development. 

If you get sudden loss of downforce you could get a situation like the Mercedes flipping at Le Man's. Just be very careful and make sure you spend time in wind tunnel to make sure your aero numbers are good just because you bolt on carbon designed parts don't always mean your getting that extra downforce your promised.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jambo 32gtr said:


> So how come its a customers car breaking the records and not you're own demo car?
> And is John paying for all you're R&D you're doing n his car


Our car did 238mph first and Johns happy to get good rates and a tow Lol
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev doesn't think that computer modelling and testing theoretical viability is worth doing - fair enough.

It certainly costs a lot in R&D especially if bothering with a wind tunnel.

I lost a good friend through his pursuit of tuning skylines, and he died in a horrific way. I'd hate to see anyone else getting hurt chasing records that they already hold!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> kevan, its a shame you take things badly on the forum it really lets you down.
> 
> the above is what I said..
> 
> ...


Jurgan you alawys pull the same spin
pls dont post on a SVM thread, I dont want to know what a R1 might do

This is the point you dont just get,, R1 dose everything at low boost, slipping this, stock fuel, and actually still sub sonic, always withan excuse book(would of done this or that)

One day just say "you give it your best shot2 and this is the result.

yes you can preach this rubbish if it gats you work, All i ask
is keep it to youself ....that is a fair request.

TBH false claims is not what this industry needs,or Guestimates!
I think i.m doing 280mph then i wake up well I could do 280mph lol

I would ask why always come on and say the R1 will do,!!! You diddnt like it when I mentioned the Hulk on the R! thread did you?

I may still quote a little news now and then, BUT I STICK SVM THREADS

I,m sure Guys are sick of this, SVM have took it on board to back up claims
This Is something you should look into

NO More now,END I have spent alot of time over the past few days , suppling interesting trutfull Info I dont want you coming along with a fairytale The R1
will do
kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, let's draw a line under this and get back to topic can we? Arguing between tuners is going to be offputting for potential customers so it's in your interests to not post in each others threads as it always seems to end with falling out.

Cheers.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *We have No idea*, But we know a man that does
> We are on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Arrogance and pride getting in the way of common sense?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Guys, let's draw a line under this and get back to topic can we? Arguing between tuners is going to be offputting for potential customers so it's in your interests to not post in each others threads as it always seems to end with falling out.
> 
> Cheers.


Agree ,,This seems to be a tatic now, Lets rubbish the thread and start an argument..If it was his thread/post 100% I would be out of order

As the Thread is clearly about a SVM world beating car, JM Imports should have a little more respect, keep the R1 comments and claims on his website


I take it personal and I apologise.  

The End




Kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

________________________________________________________________

line drawn. Move on.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Agree ,,This seems to be a tatic now, Lets rubbish the thread and start an argument..If it was his thread/post 100% I would be out of order
> 
> As the Thread is clearly about a SVM world beating car, JM Imports should have a little more respect, keep the R1 comments and claims on his website
> 
> ...


If I may Kevan, Jurgen has said well done and his car would not do 239mph? 

From what I can see , you have posted his data and he has answered the claims based on that - this is down to your replies on the thread , had you not said that then am sure - nothing more would have been said ? 

Not once has jurgen rubbished the record or said he was faster than it.

Think you jumped the gun early as always .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

More certificates  didnt get this many at school 

have we all lost the will to live now lol

Hear we go Standing Mile 




239mph in meters for any one continental Lol



1km Best



No more Now till we Improve 
New Wheels Landed Today F...me they are Wide , I think they will do 300mph oop's Lol


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

stehub said:


> If I may Kevan, Jurgen has said well done and his car would not do 239mph?
> 
> From what I can see , you have posted his data and he has answered the claims based on that - this is down to your replies on the thread , had you not said that then am sure - nothing more would have been said ?
> 
> ...


What he said.

Not one of Jm Imports posts rubbish the thread.

Great results nonetheless :bowdown1:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Kev doesn't think that computer modelling and testing theoretical viability is worth doing - fair enough.
> 
> It certainly costs a lot in R&D especially if bothering with a wind tunnel.
> 
> I lost a good friend through his pursuit of tuning skylines, and he died in a horrific way. I'd hate to see anyone else getting hurt chasing records that they already hold!


God forbid but if there is a serious incident or fatality that would he more destructive than the benefit that comes with being able to boast about who has the record. It's getting silly here the arguments between turner almost like one saying his balls are bigger than the others LOL

I remember some tuners were taking huge risks back on the day road mapping. We should learn lessons from that.

Do you guys have fully trained medical crew at your high speed tests? What kind of helmets are your drivers wearing? Are they wearing a Hans device? Do you remember what happened to Richard Hammond?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> More certificates  didnt get this many at school
> 
> l


Didn't think you went to school. 











sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

rogerdavis said:


> you remember what happened to Richard Hammond?


Yes, the BBC saw fit to give him a job and we've been suffering the over inflated ego ever since:chuckle:

Here's another line_______________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm continental, so I like km/h , meters and newtonmeters  ...

Ben

PS Calculator lying next to the keyboard anyway so I will figure it out ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

stehub said:


> If I may Kevan, Jurgen has said well done and his car would not do 239mph?
> 
> From what I can see , you have posted his data and he has answered the claims based on that - this is down to your replies on the thread , had you not said that then am sure - nothing more would have been said ?
> 
> ...


I'm off "B" in the bang 

PS He rubbishes My claims imo by stating what his car might do but doesn't imo..almost belittling all my hard work , I under stand now how AMS felt with us, 
Untill he actually does mix it then keep out is the best policy ,If he does it on his thread I'm fine 
You of all guys should know this is walking on thin ice
Anyway Taking we have been asked to say no more  and i am cool to leave it there
and get my head under a bonnet to tweak a little more

i want to grasp the Olive branch lol

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Didn't think you went to school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


School of Motoring 

Never had a day off lol

*Adam *and Subtract em  I was good at that Lol


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

fast cars.

the top speed stuff doesnt really impress me as much as the time attack/balanced car approach but to each their own


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

UnaBomber said:


> fast cars.
> 
> the top speed stuff doesnt really impress me as much as the time attack/balanced car approach but to each their own


We won time attack 2012 in the UK LOl
kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You always do the same my freind "George came second" Yes George came second after taking his spoiler off (against the ruels @ Raf and good on him for 208mph ,another SVM stg 6 turbo'ed car Lol Boo's 800R Ran '207mph with spoiler
> kk


Just so I understand correctly Kevan, are you accusing me of cheating at 30-130 on Saturday?


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We won time attack 2012 in the UK LOl
> kk


very nice. I have a pretty nasty 4 liter alpha 10 road race car built by TopSpeed Motorpsorts. They are the best road race GTR shop in the states


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our car did 238mph first and Johns happy to get good rates and a tow Lol
> kk


Yeah it did it once :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Yeah it did it once :thumbsup:


Many a run above 220mph  @several events .


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Not the mighty hulk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Not the mighty hulk


Hulk was the start 218 mph back then in the rain was the worlds best 
That one had 4x V-box's on board lol

Hulk is being prepared ,He still is about 

kk


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

To be fair I think what you have done to the 35 tuning seen in this country is an achievement in its self


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jambo 32gtr said:


> To be fair I think what you have done to the 35 tuning seen in this country is an achievement in its self


I try my best  SVM do push boundaries develop there own parts and push like hell.

Larger teams have pots of money and it seems 2000bhp+ GTR'S
Competing with these Guy's Seems like a middle weight in with a Heavy

Take the Recent 60-130 times , we can still pac a punch :flame:
I have loads of new ideas, just need more hrs in the day.

What ever happens, SVM will continue to develop 4sure.
kk


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

SVM are smashing the UK GTR scene, wouldn't take my car anywhere else. Love Kevans passion !! Keep it up!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I have loads of new ideas, just need more hrs in the day.


Stop spendinh hours on here spamming every section of the forum and just get on with it then Kev... :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Right chaps, no more lines and no more warnings. How about we keep to discussing the topic in a positive light for the UK tuning scene and no more.

P.s. well done SVM, can't argue with results!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Stop spendinh hours on here spamming every section of the forum and just get on with it then Kev... :chuckle:


Thinking of doing just that. !
kk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just so I understand correctly Kevan, are you accusing me of cheating at 30-130 on Saturday?


Entirely on topic, I'm waiting for an answer.........


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Entirely on topic, I'm waiting for an answer.........


I don't think you need to ask its pretty obvious what he is saying


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> can't argue with results!


Tell that to Lance Armstrong!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

jambo 32gtr said:


> I don't think you need to ask its pretty obvious what he is saying


Sometimes it's worth clarifying something before you jump in with both feet, but as you seem so much smarter than me, you'll already know that.

PM received Kev, thanks.


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

well done dude


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Sometimes it's worth clarifying something before you jump in with both feet, but as you seem so much smarter than me, you'll already know that.
> 
> PM received Kev, thanks.


Cheer's George Genuinely sorry you got upset... We all love our car's 
For clarification I don't think George gained any advantage in running his 208mph fair play to him.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Sometimes it's worth clarifying something before you jump in with both feet, but as you seem so much smarter than me, you'll already know that.
> 
> PM received Kev, thanks.


Lol 

KK is wondering why the US forum removed his post. Americans do not like brash and cocky behaviour


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

rogerdavis said:


> Lol
> 
> KK is wondering why the US forum removed his post. Americans do not like brash and cocky behaviour


Americans like all of us like to win 
No worries there 

We have No Vendor Status in the US and the Post was rightfully Removed
Our Time will Come

Or should I say Our times Stand 
kk


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

You really are on a high!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> SVM are smashing the UK GTR scene, wouldn't take my car anywhere else. Love Kevans passion !! Keep it up!!


Passion seem's to be a fine line in coming across too strong 
We push. we win some loose some, all in all we get up and push some more!

Cheers Matt for your support 
kk


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We push. we win some loose some, all in all we get up and push some more!
> kk


That's what attracted me to go the SVM route :thumbsup: ...

Ben


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Soooo ... When is the qasqai out to beat this record? Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Swobber said:


> Soooo ... When is the qasqai out to beat this record? Lol.


The Qashqai *will go for the WR *:chuckle::chuckle: (For Qashqai's LOL)
kk


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Without sounding like your typical 'fan boy!'...

SVM seem to be the only team really pushing boundaries in the UK! It makes fantastic reading when they have broken records and have official data to back up their achievements. 

If I wanted a nice neat garage that plays it safe to maintain my car - I would stick to Nissan HPC's! It is Kevan (& teams) passion that made me drive 3 hours or so to SVM!

Adam has a solid point on safety - but you guys know what you are doing! 

Keep the records coming and don't feel belittled by the 'I should...I could...I would...' comments on your threads.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd love to reply to this in a different way but most likely anything I say will make me look like a fan boy and as if I am trying to take away from SVM's achievement which I do not want to do.

What I can say is that different companies will have a different approach to tuning depending on their goals. Some gain market share by breaking standardised records which appeal to some customers, others will focus on other performance metrics that they think will attract other customer types.

Prime example is to compare AMS with Switzer. Switzer don't go for records, AMS do. Both have a great reputation though Switzer have earned this by producing conversions focused on drivability and extracting as much daily enjoyment as possible from the car without compromising usability.

Different companies, different approach, different customers, both respected.

As Kev would say, horses for courses.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I'd love to reply to that but anything I say will make me look like a fan boy and as if I am trying to take away from SVM's achievement which I do not want to do.
> 
> What I can say is that different companies will have a different approach to tuning depending on their goals. Some gain market share by breaking standardised records which appeal to some customers, others will focus on other performance metrics that they think will attract other customer types.
> 
> ...


 "I'd love to reply" but ? and errrr you do Lol

kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

fact is, in life you have shrinking violets and hooray Henry's. It doesn't matter what your opinion is of them if they walk the walk and talk the talk then good luck to then. Your prince Naseems vs. your Nigel Benn's. Your Baloteli's and your Gareth Bales.

SVM are SVM, that will never change, so I think we all need to just get used to it.

Mook


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> "I'd love to reply" but ? and errrr you do Lol
> 
> kk


Edited because you have a point - changed the first sentence.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Kev, I know Andy's Impreza is a ballistic missile but what the video below shows me is that Medusa needs to go on a diet (Along with John ) as the Impreza looks like its in a different league off the blocks...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LnsK9Pji_SY






What was the reason for the slow 9.6? I thought John's car was down in the mid 8's range? Video is only a few weeks old so is current level of tune?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

LEO-RS said:


> Kev, I know Andy's Impreza is a ballistic missile but what the video below shows me is that Medusa needs to go on a diet (Along with John ) as the Impreza looks like its in a different league off the blocks...
> 
> Andy Forrest Subaru Impreza RA vs Nissan GTR TOTB 2013 DRAG RACE FINAL 4WD CLASS - YouTube
> 
> ...


He got a bad start on that run. Its an eight second car as you said. Only so much weight you can take out of an R35 as its the weight of the engine and gearbox that really pile on the pounds. More physical grip off the line and turning the N2O on would catch Andy in a straightline. The handling circuit would still pose a problem though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Kev, I know Andy's Impreza is a ballistic missile but what the video below shows me is that Medusa needs to go on a diet (Along with John ) as the Impreza looks like its in a different league off the blocks...
> 
> Andy Forrest Subaru Impreza RA vs Nissan GTR TOTB 2013 DRAG RACE FINAL 4WD CLASS - YouTube
> 
> ...


Agree Diet all round 

Reason for a slow 1/4 "Grip" on the runway the tyres didn't suit the application
On the Strip for sure he improves.

Think about horse for a course again, We had to compromise some acceleration, to be safer at Top speed

Harder tyres were used.

Earlier in the day we ran the Drag set up "tyres", and anything above 180mph was super dangerous

kk


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

How come the Subaru doesn't have a chute, are they not mandated for cars that are capable of attaining certain E/T's?, how much does the chute and associated engineering weigh on the R35?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

John Require's the chute to compete in the JDS .
I don't think Removing it, would catch that beast in a month of Sundays 
kk


----------



## JC_NZ (May 19, 2008)

Kev,

The Alpha 12 you are comparing is probably only around 1200-1300 whp - I've not seen any A12 over that (any dyno) - are you taking the 1700bhp from the youtube vid?

Sure the Alpha Omega is supposedly 1700whp but that has run a [email protected] heaps of MPH... and i'm not even sure that's at full boost..

Phenomenal effort though mate - congrats to all the SVM cars out there running great times!! Keep that passion up, its great to see the UK tuners competing with the yanks!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

JC_NZ said:


> Kev,
> 
> The Alpha 12 you are comparing is probably only around 1200-1300 whp - I've not seen any A12 over that (any dyno) - are you taking the 1700bhp from the youtube vid?
> 
> ...


Drag set up next time out and we will see what Medusa can do


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Any joy with the vids guys?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

alloy said:


> Any joy with the vids guys?


Will check now with Amar:thumbsup:


----------



## JC_NZ (May 19, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Drag set up next time out and we will see what Medusa can do


Nice!!! :clap:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

JC_NZ said:


> The Alpha 12 you are comparing is probably only around 1200-1300 whp - I've not seen any A12 over that (any dyno) - are you taking the 1700bhp from the youtube vid?


What do you typically see from them and on what sort of dyno?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Tim Radley said:


> What do you typically see from them and on what sort of dyno?


Hello Tim ;~>


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Hello Tim ;~>


Hi George Good show at 30-130.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Tim Radley said:


> Hi George Good show at 30-130.


Thanks Tim. The car is coming together nicely now.


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

JC_NZ said:


> Kev,
> 
> The Alpha 12 you are comparing is probably only around 1200-1300 whp - I've not seen any A12 over that (any dyno) - are you taking the 1700bhp from the youtube vid?
> 
> ...


This. I dont think it is AMS claiming 1700bhp as that isnt used in the states. Quoting bhp is a total guess and really irrelevant.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Video is now released*

:chuckle:

Enjoy
SVM - Worlds fastest R35 GT-R "Mad Medusa" 1400R - 239mph - YouTube


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Unreal!! How the cars speed climbs in such a short distance is amazing. The g force it that car must be on a next level, I would love to be in the passenger seat to feel the power and speed  I'm sure It must feel like you organs are leaving your body. 
Great clip mate thanks for shearing:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Epic :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Unreal!! How the cars speed climbs in such a short distance is amazing. The g force it that car must be on a next level, I would love to be in the passenger seat to feel the power and speed  I'm sure It must feel like you organs are leaving your body.
> Great clip mate thanks for shearing:thumbsup:


SP Jap show Finale if i can you have a ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> SP Jap show Finale if i can you have a ride:thumbsup:


I'll defo be going to the finals now:squintdan


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

will be epic or forgetable


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> will be epic or forgetable


Or maybe whiplash :clap:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> SP Jap show Finale if i can you have a ride:thumbsup:


Sadly they don't allow passengers if you have terminal speed higher than 130mph. Found out the hard way.


----------

